# En route heating



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It would be my preference to have the ability to have en route heating in my 2012 Comanche however when the engine is running, the control panel cuts out as does the heating panel.

Has anyone over ridden this successfully? Can it be done?

I would obviously use a Propane pig tail specifically for en route heating for safety considerations.

Cheers

Graham:smile2:


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We have enroute heating in the habitation part of our van but this comes from the engine, it has its own separate outlet in the rear and a switch near the steering wheel, it does work really well and gets very hot.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I expect you will have an answer shortly, but I believe it is only a relay that needs sorting, plus the pigtail must have one of those secumotion adaptors as well.
Ours like a lot of European vans already has the ability and we enjoy this very much.

If you have a Gaslow re -fillerble bottle, the new one already has the cut out built in.

cabby


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Graham, you need to fit (or have fitted) one of these. http://www.melloronline.co.uk/Water...product.html?gclid=CK2I9drjh8gCFYIcGwodEZAD-w
It's the unit a lot of European vans are fitted with as standard.

.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

eurajohn said:


> Graham, you need to fit (or have fitted) one of these. http://www.melloronline.co.uk/Water...product.html?gclid=CK2I9drjh8gCFYIcGwodEZAD-w
> It's the unit a lot of European vans are fitted with as standard.
> 
> .


Kool, I'm liking this bit of gear :wink2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> ...I believe it is only a relay that needs sorting...


That's what I'm hoping too! I have the pigtail with motion thingy already.

John: I'm trying to avoid 200 quid bits of kit plus installation if I can avoid it :smile2:

My Bess had enroute as the main panel stayed on so I cant see it being a biggie tbh...

Graham:smile2:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

GMJ said:


> That's what I'm hoping too! I have the pigtail with motion thingy already.
> 
> John: I'm trying to avid 200 quid bits of kit plus installation if I can avoid it :smile2:
> 
> ...


I think there is a relay fitted to cut off the 12 volt power to the Hab area when the engine starts. It should cost you nothing to bypass it. I may be wrong of course as I prefer foreign vans meself. :smile2:


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Graham.

I just checked my 2013 Dakota and the enroute heating side of things works. I tried both switching the heating on (gas only mode) then starting the engine and also tried switching the heating on once the engine was running. In both cases the heating worked with the engine running.

It may be worth a call to Sargent Electrical to see whether your 2012 van should have the facility, just in case a fault is stopping it working. If it isn't a feature on your van Sargent's will probably be reluctant to tell you how to override it but you never know :wink2:

Phil


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The thread below may (or may not) be relevant depending on which Sargent control unit is fitted.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/18...sable-habitation-cutoff-sargent-ec-325-a.html


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

philoaks said:


> Hi Graham.
> 
> I just checked my 2013 Dakota and the enroute heating side of things works. I tried both switching the heating on (gas only mode) then starting the engine and also tried switching the heating on once the engine was running. In both cases the heating worked with the engine running.
> 
> ...


Phil,
did you move the van while it was on?
the only reason i ask is that you can have your panel on and start/run the engine, for batt charging etc, but once you move it trips the panel off,

Misty


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

mistycat said:


> Phil,
> did you move the van while it was on?
> the only reason i ask is that you can have your panel on and start/run the engine, for batt charging etc, but once you move it trips the panel off,
> 
> Misty


Hi Misty.

No I didn't to be honest but the panel does come up with a message to say that the engine is running and the panel is disabled but the power remains live on the Truma controls. When I get a chance I'll try it out on the move and report back 

Phil


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Update

The dealer has contacted Autotrail and is saying that I need to replace the regulator with an en route one; replace the flue cowl with one fit for purpose; and modify the electrics (as we suspected).

I have questioned whether I need the en route regulator as I have an en route pigtail with the green button. The regulator has something similar so I end up having to press both to prime the system. Does that make sense?

More to follow...

Graham:smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you have the regulator and pigtail with the green buttons, then you have a full en route system.or secumotion as the French call it, as on my van.
However should you decide to change to refill bottles do get the latest that has this shut off in built.

cabby
A reminder, press the pigtail button in before the regulator button.


----------

